# Circuitos de Radio FM/AM



## Yimmy (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola, que tal, estoy con intensiónes de armar una radio fm y si es posible am tambien, que tenga un dial de busqueda, analogico o digital (preferentemente digital) y ande entre los 88 y 110 MHz, el problema que se me presenta es que no se que es lo que necesito, si emisores, decodificadores, receptores, y mis conocimientos de electronica no son muchos, pero me la rebusco, si me podrian dar una mano con esto se los agradeceria

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## VichoT (Dic 5, 2007)

Usa el TA 2003 o el CD2003 que son lo mismo , diferente fabricante . es un receptor de FM y AM (seleccionable con una simple patilla. este Ci te entrega una salida de audio que podes enviar directamente aun amplificador de audio comun y silvestre.

La sintonia es analoga  para digital es algo mas complicado...

BYE!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 24, 2008)

aqui tienes uno  tal vez te sirva este viene en las radios comerciales


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Sep 20, 2008)

el circuito integrado receptor de am fm es el TA 2003  
www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/unisonic/UTCTA2003.pdf


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2009)

hola, como estan? tengo interes de construir un receptor de am, para recibir "rebundacnia" todas las emisoras de lo que aqui ae conoce como el circuito cori, son todas las emisoras de radio del interior (uruguay) tendria que recepcionar estacion que estan a 500 km de donde yo, y de esa distancia para abajo.. desde ya agradezco algun circuito y planos de antena necesaria.
un abrazo desde uruguay


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 1, 2015)

Hola amigos estoy realizando un proyecto que consta de transmisor y receptor fm y no encuentro en ningun lado dicho integrado, quisiera saber si alguno sabe de algun reemplazo o por si  casualidad saben donde adquirirlo en argentina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2015)

> Listado de proveedores


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 1, 2015)

Juan Andres Giampaoli dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos estoy realizando un proyecto que consta de transmisor y receptor fm y no encuentro en ningun lado dicho integrado, quisiera saber si alguno sabe de algun reemplazo o por si  casualidad saben donde adquirirlo en argentina.




El que mas se encuentra es el TA8164P.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 1, 2015)

TA2003 ese es su reemplazo y es muy común en las ventas de repuestos electronicos compara sus hojas de datos y veras que son los mismo


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 2, 2015)

Muchas Gracias  a todos!!


----------



## morta (Sep 6, 2015)

el cd2003gp es de un importador chino pero es un clon pin a pin del ta2003


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2015)

Hola a todos yo recomendo buscar por lo CI "CXA1691BM"  del Sony , ese es mui conpleto incluso con amplificador de audio  .
Att.
Danil Lopes.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 22, 2021)

Hice un pequeño circuito de una Radio FM con el IC CD2003GP, pero resulta que no capta ninguna frecuencia local y no funciona el condensador variable y solo me detecta una radio que creo que esta en idioma chino.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 23, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Hice un pequeño circuito de una Radio FM con el IC CD2003GP, pero resulta que no capta ninguna frecuencia local y no funciona el condensador variable y solo me detecta una radio que creo que esta en idioma chino.


Suba el circuito lo mas parecido a lo que usted cableo, en la foto no veo el condensador de sintonia por ejemplo


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 23, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Suba el circuito lo mas parecido a lo que usted cableo, en la foto no veo el condensador de sintonia por ejemplo


Me base en este diseño y el condensador de sintonia esta en la parte de abajo


----------



## unmonje (Oct 23, 2021)

El capacitor de sintonia tiene que estar muy cerca del integrado. Sobre todo en FM un centimetro es la diferencia entre que fucione o no
Muestre una foto de mas lejos --->     ver esto


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 23, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> El capacitor de sintonia tiene que estar muy cerca del integrado. Sobre todo en FM un centimetro es la diferencia entre que fucione o no
> Muestre una foto de mas lejos


ok Probare si lo tengo a 10 centimetro, gracias probare y le comento en 10 mil gracias por su tiempo


----------



## unmonje (Oct 23, 2021)

Tampoco veo el resonador de 10 megahertz de 3 pines para FM ni el de 2 pines. Tampoco veo el selector de banda en la pata 14

Esta seguro que lo hizo bien ?.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 23, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Tampoco veo el resonador de 10 megahertz de 3 pines para FM ni el de 2 pines. Tampoco veo el selector de banda en la pata 14
> 
> Esta seguro que lo hizo bien ?.


Mañana tiro a la basura todo ya lo intente varias 3 veces y nada


----------



## unmonje (Oct 23, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Mañana tiro a la basura todo ya lo intente varias 3 veces y nada


Tiene que ser perseverante , es un circuito simple , hay que ser muy prolijo, eso si , el resonador lo puso abajo, ahora lo veo...
Revise usted  pata por pata, hasta estar seguro que todo esta bien conectado.
Asi se puede continuar con otras causas posible.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 23, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Tiene que ser perseverante , es un circuito simple , hay que ser muy prolijo, eso si , el resonador lo puso abajo, ahora lo veo...
> Revise usted  pata por pata, hasta estar seguro que todo esta bien conectado.
> Asi se puede continuar con otras causas posible.


Ok lo desmontare y lo are sin la placa a ver si ahora si me sale


unmonje dijo:


> Tiene que ser perseverante , es un circuito simple , hay que ser muy prolijo, eso si , el resonador lo puso abajo, ahora lo veo...
> Revise usted  pata por pata, hasta estar seguro que todo esta bien conectado.
> Asi se puede continuar con otras causas posible.


sera necesario todos los componentes en la entrada de voltaje. pues al final como todo se suelda todo queda junto y no sirve de mucho


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2021)

Hola a todos , debemos recordar que lo capacitor variable de sintonia enpleyado en Radios portatil contiene adentro en realidad 4 capacitores ayustables  + 4 trimmers  sendo 2 de cada para AM y los otros 2 para FM.
Los capacitores destinados a andar en AM son de major valor capacitivo (algunas centienas de picoFaradios) y los destinados a andar en FM son de menor valor capacitivo (en lo maximo algunas dicienas de picoFaradios).
Portanto es muy inportante saper diferenziar los dos tipos entre si para que lo Radio funcione correctamente .
!Suerte!


----------



## unmonje (Oct 23, 2021)

_sera necesario todos los componentes en la entrada de voltaje. pues al final como todo se suelda todo queda junto y no sirve de mucho_

No entendí que quiso decir con esto. No lo entendí
Para hacer cosas de RADIO hay que leer un poco de teoria de RADIO para no andar a ciegas..
Tocando objetos de cosas de electrónica, le aseguro que no se aprende electrónica por OSMOSIS dérmica, se lo juro por Dios y todos los santos y la Macumba


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 23, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> _sera necesario todos los componentes en la entrada de voltaje. pues al final como todo se suelda todo queda junto y no sirve de mucho_
> 
> No entendí que quiso decir con esto. No lo entendí
> Para hacer cosas de RADIO hay que leer un poco de teoria de RADIO para no andar a ciegas..
> Tocando objetos de cosas de electrónica, le aseguro que no se aprende electrónica por OSMOSIS dérmica, se lo juro por Dios y todos los santos y la Macumba


Jajajajajajajajaja cabal asi debe de ser.


unmonje dijo:


> _sera necesario todos los componentes en la entrada de voltaje. pues al final como todo se suelda todo queda junto y no sirve de mucho_
> 
> No entendí que quiso decir con esto. No lo entendí
> Para hacer cosas de RADIO hay que leer un poco de teoria de RADIO para no andar a ciegas..
> Tocando objetos de cosas de electrónica, le aseguro que no se aprende electrónica por OSMOSIS dérmica, se lo juro por Dios y todos los santos y la Macumba


El que no sabe es como el que no ve, y ciertamente he estado tratando de armar esta radio sin tener conocimiento alguno dejándome llevar solo por el diagrama que alguien mas compartió, pero después de horas sentado y analizando que pudo salir mal me di cuenta que había que unir el pin 2 que es GNDIN a pin 9 que es GND OUT, y guala la magia se hizo, ya funciona, ahora solo me queda calibrar para que salgan todas las radios pues solo capto 6 pero ya es algo, y 1000 gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 23, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja cabal asi debe de ser.
> 
> El que no sabe es como el que no ve, y ciertamente e estado tratando de armar esta radio sin tener conocimiento alguno dejándome llevar solo por el diagrama que alguien mas compartió, pero después de horas sentado y analizando que pudo salir mal me di cuenta que había que unir el pin 2 que es GNDIN a pin 9 que es GND OUT, y guala la magia se hizo, ya funciona ahora solo me queda calibrar para que salgan todas las radios pues solo capto 6 pero ya es algo, y 1000 gracias por el apoyo.


Suele pasar la mayoría de las veces....los integrados no funcionan sin la conexión GND a masa, no sé porque !   ,Es mística.

Donde el señor *Garcia* escribió _guala, _ debía decir --> _voile   (velo) (velo descorrido) 

Me acuerdo cuando los muchachos del taller mandaban a los pibes nuevos a compra medio kilo de electrones negros, me mordía para no reírme yo._


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 23, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Suele pasar la mayoría de las veces....los integrados no funcionan sin la conexión GND a masa, no sé porque !   ,Es mística.
> 
> Donde el señor *Garcia* escribió _guala, _ debía decir --> _voile   (velo) (velo descorrido)
> 
> Me acuerdo cuando los muchachos del taller mandaban a los pibes nuevos a compra medio kilo de electrones negros, me mordía para no reírme yo._


Gracias a todos los que me colaboraron con información, ya pude hacer funcionar la radio por completo, hoy mi preocupación es pasarla a una placa PCB ya que esa tipo de conexiones quedan muy feos, y he podido analizar que proteus tiene dos opciones crea simplemente la PCB sin tanto relajo mas que solo colocar las todas las partes y crear la PCB y la otra es hacer que se ejecute en tiempo real, pero voy a probar con la primera como que se tratara solo de dibujar.


Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que me colaboraron con información, ya pude hacer funcionar la radio por completo, hoy mi preocupación es pasarla a una placa PCB ya que esa tipo de conexiones quedan muy feos, y he podido analizar que proteus tiene dos opciones crea simplemente la PCB sin tanto relajo mas que solo colocar las todas las partes y crear la PCB y la otra es hacer que se ejecute en tiempo real, pero voy a probar con la primera como que se tratara solo de dibujar.


Mi objetivo final es fabricar esta caja con madera de rosul una madera con un acabado muy fino y hermoso, cuando este listo subiré fotos y vídeos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que me colaboraron con información, ya pude hacer funcionar la radio por completo, hoy mi preocupación es pasarla a una placa PCB ya que esa tipo de conexiones quedan muy feos, y he podido analizar que proteus tiene dos opciones crea simplemente la PCB sin tanto relajo mas que solo colocar las todas las partes y crear la PCB y la otra es hacer que se ejecute en tiempo real, pero voy a probar con la primera como que se tratara solo de dibujar.
> 
> Mi objetivo final es fabricar esta caja con madera de rosul una madera con un acabado muy fino y hermoso, cuando este listo subiré fotos y vídeos.


Hola a todos , !OJO! lo diagrama esquemactico dese radio (PDF en adjunto) si queda con mucho errores ( en realidad omissiones  y tanbien errores de conección de alguns conponentes ).
Por ejenplo : lo capacitor "C11" conectado a lo pino 15 , ese conponente  NO existe y debe sener reenplazado por un corto circuito , falta lo resonador ceramico responsable por la demodulación FM en  cuadratura  , ese conponente es conectado a lo pino 10 y masa o tierra , pino 9 (GND OUT ) nesecita sener conectado a la masa o tierra , La bobina "L2 " lo terminal eziquierdo NO es "GND" ( ground o tierra ) y si la entrada de antena de FM propriamente dicho , lo pino 11 es la salida de Audio demodulado  y debe sener conectado a lo circuito de deenfasis antes de seguir en adelante para lo paso amplificador de Audio , caso ese receptor ande en modo "Mono" , caso ande en modo "Estereo" lo circuito de deenfasis debe tener los valores canbiados para NO molestar lo sinal de MPX ( Estereo Multiplex) y seguir a lo paso decodificador estereo .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 24, 2021)

Buenas a todos, la RF aunque a veces pueda parecer simple, en realidad es complicada pero a la vez, a mi juicio, fascinante y adictiva. Para comprender muchos conceptos y llegar a buen puerto en los montajes es preciso un instrumental básico, saber como usarlo (hay gente que se gasta miles de euros en instrumentos sólo para fardar cuando en realidad no saben sacarle todo el provecho) y sobre todo, tener sólidos conocimientos en electrónica y lo más importante, perseverancia y constancia. Montar un prototipo de RF en protoboard no es buena idea aunque si se es prolijo en el montaje pueden hacerse cosas interesantes. Al final, me alegro de que esa radio haya funcionado.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 24, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas a todos, la RF aunque a veces pueda parecer simple, en realidad es complicada pero a la vez, a mi juicio, fascinante y adictiva. Para comprender muchos conceptos y llegar a buen puerto en los montajes es preciso un instrumental básico, saber como usarlo (hay gente que se gasta miles de euros en instrumentos sólo para fardar cuando en realidad no saben sacarle todo el provecho) y sobre todo, tener sólidos conocimientos en electrónica y lo más importante, perseverancia y constancia. Montar un prototipo de RF en protoboard no es buena idea aunque si se es prolijo en el montaje pueden hacerse cosas interesantes. Al final, me alegro de que esa radio haya funcionado.


@Andrxx  Gracias por las palabras, mi única herramienta es un led conectado a una batería de 9 voltios y usarlo como tester de continuidad, pues todos los componentes usados son reciclados lo unico nuevo es es la base de 16 pines del IC.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , !OJO! lo diagrama esquemactico dese radio (PDF en adjunto) si queda con mucho errores ( en realidad omissiones  y tanbien errores de conección de alguns conponentes ).
> Por ejenplo : lo capacitor "C11" conectado a lo pino 15 , ese conponente  NO existe y debe sener reenplazado por un corto circuito , falta lo resonador ceramico responsable por la demodulación FM en  cuadratura  , ese conponente es conectado a lo pino 10 y masa o tierra , pino 9 (GND OUT ) nesecita sener conectado a la masa o tierra , La bobina "L2 " lo terminal eziquierdo NO es "GND" ( ground o tierra ) y si la entrada de antena de FM propriamente dicho , lo pino 11 es la salida de Audio demodulado  y debe sener conectado a lo circuito de deenfasis antes de seguir en adelante para lo paso amplificador de Audio , caso ese receptor ande en modo "Mono" , caso ande en modo "Estereo" lo circuito de deenfasis debe tener los valores canbiados para NO molestar lo sinal de MPX ( Estereo Multiplex) y seguir a lo paso decodificador estereo .
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


@Daniel Lopes eso es correcto para al faltar experiencia se hace lo que se puede, y si no es mucho pedir podría ayudarme con esa parte del diseño de la PCB.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> " y si no es mucho pedir podría ayudarme con esa parte del diseño de la PCB."


Lo siento en mucho caro Don Melvin Garcia , es que NO tengo minima esperiencia practica en realizar Layouts, mi real playa es mantenimiento en equipos de Radiofrequenzia .
Puedo orientarte con mucho gusto fornindo dicas (ideas) de buena practicas en circuitos electronicos de RF.
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 24, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Gracias por las palabras, mi única herramienta es un led conectado a una batería de 9 voltios y usarlo como tester de continuidad, pues todos los componentes usados son reciclados lo unico nuevo es es la base de 16 pines del IC.
> 
> ... eso es correcto para al faltar experiencia se hace lo que se puede, y si no es mucho pedir podría ayudarme con esa parte del diseño de la PCB.


¿ Usted quiere hacer 1 solo PCB hecho a mano ó quiere hacer *muchos PCBs *, usando un programa para ordenador? Hay una diferencia enorme de costos y tiempos y experiencia.

- Para hacer 1 solo se hace en una tarde, se dibuja, se entinta, se lo pone en ácido activador, se lava, se perfora y listo, se arma el prototipo y se prueba.
- Si quiere hacer una producción industrial va a tener que poner dinero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2021)

!Caro Don Melvin Garcia te recomendo altamente a mirar ese sitio aca : SV3ORA website  , tiene centienas de proyectos de radiofrequenzia para testear , seguramente vaias a gustar!
!Saludos!


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Caro Don Melvin Garcia te recomendo altamente a mirar ese sitio aca : SV3ORA website  , tiene centienas de proyectos de radiofrequenzia para testear , seguramente vaias a gustar!
> !Saludos!


Tengo una duda con respecto a los condensadores*.
¿ Q*ue diferencia hay entre condensadores monolíticos y cerámicos *?* y *¿ C*ual de los dos es mejor para una radio FM. *?*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Tengo una duda con respecto a los condensadores*.
> ¿ Q*ue diferencia hay entre condensadores monolíticos y cerámicos *?* y *¿ C*ual de los dos es mejor para una radio FM. *?*


Es una buena pregunta ,sinceramente NO se ,  habrias de estudiar detenidamente la hoja de datos tecnicos de cada uno para puder conparar .
!Saludos!


----------



## unmonje (Oct 26, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Tengo una duda con respecto a los condensadores*.
> ¿ Q*ue diferencia hay entre condensadores monolíticos y cerámicos *?* y *¿ C*ual de los dos es mejor para una radio FM. *?*


La diferencia es que son conceptos diferentes no opuestos.

Cualquier construcción monolítica es aquella que se confecciona de un material en una sola píeza. Por ejemplo, una lámina de celofán separando 2 chapitas metalicas, es un capacitor monolítico,simple sencillo. 

Si son muchas chapitas y muchos celofanes no es monolitico
Un capacitor tandem para radios antiguas no era monolítica, porque eran mucha chapas de aluminio separadas por aire o celofan.

El capacitor monolítico es muy estable y simple.
Un ceramico puede ser monolitico solo que se lo recubre con deposición de cerámica lo que lo aísla de ambiente haciéndolo estable en ese sentido, pero no en otros.
A mi me gustan los capacitores por metro, es decir, que el tamaño hace a la capacidad linealmente, sabiendo donde cortar, se sabe la capacidad.
Con la marca Audiophiler, no te vas a equivocar nunca, si los consigues o puedes pagarlos.


----------



## radium98 (Oct 27, 2021)

Ceramic npo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2021)

Me guta demasiadamente  los saudosos capacitores tipo "Plate" , eran fabricados en Argentina por Phillips.
Ahora nomas , son piezaz de Museo , veer mejor en : capacitor plate - Google Search
Lo que mas hay en lo mercado especializado son capacitores ceramicos Chinos  tipo lenteja ( verdadera porqueria ).
!Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 27, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Me guta demasiadamente  los saudosos capacitores tipo "Plate" , eran fabricados en Argentina por Phillips.
> Ahora nomas , son piezaz de Museo , veer mejor en : capacitor plate - Google Search
> Lo que mas hay en lo mercado especializado son capacitores ceramicos Chinos  tipo lenteja ( verdadera porqueria ).
> !Saludos!


Supongo que te referirás a estos:







Como todo lo bueno, desaparece, son fáciles de encontrar en cualquier TV o producto philips fabricado entre los 70 y finales de los 80.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Supongo que te referirás a estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ezactamente ese mismo !


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 28, 2021)

Sera que estos son verdadero  a los capacitores Philips a que se refieren.








						10x U104M34Y5UF5TL5H PHILIPS CAPACITOR 0.1UF 50V CERAMIC DISC 10/units for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 10x U104M34Y5UF5TL5H PHILIPS CAPACITOR 0.1UF 50V CERAMIC DISC 10/units at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 28, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Sera que estos son verdadero  a los capacitores Philips a que se refieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasta puede que si , peeeero lo priecio $$ de venta ese  es bien "saladito" , Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 2, 2021)

Buen día a todos mi pregunta es que diferencia hay en poner una resistencia con una tolerancia del 5% por una del 1% y en que afecta el circuito.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 2, 2021)

Depende de "que" circuito.

Si la cosa va por el lado de la precisión, el 1% debería ser "mejor" que la de 5%.

Para los esquemas simples y a menos que sean de precisión, no se justifica pagar mas por algo mas preciso pero a veces "es lo único que hay".


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 2, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Depende de "que" circuito.
> 
> Si la cosa va por el lado de la precisión, el 1% debería ser "mejor" que la de 5%.
> 
> Para los esquemas simples y a menos que sean de precisión, no se justifica pagar mas por algo mas preciso pero a veces "es lo único que hay".


Es para un circuito de Audio con TDA2822, pero donde vivo solo hay al 1% y en el circuito pide al 5%.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2021)

Sirve perfectamente , solo que innecesariamente mas cara.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sirve perfectamente , solo que innecesariamente mas cara.


Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Nov 2, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Buen día a todos mi pregunta es que diferencia hay en poner una resistencia con una tolerancia del 5% por una del 1% y en que afecta el circuito.


Salvo para medicina e ingeniería, suele no ser importante pero, a manera de ejemplo fácil ya que quieres saber ....Significaría que, en un amplificador estéreo, un canal te suene :
1-Un poco mas alto o mas bajo, que el otro canal.
2- o un poco mas distorsionado o menos que el otro.
3- o mas grave el sonido o mas agudo, que el otro canal.
4- Que en un canal los transistores calienten  un poco mas o menos que el otro, según donde se use esa resistencia.

En suma por ahi vendrian los tiros.  
Para otros circuitos como por ejemplo temporizadores, la cosa seria parecida. La cuenta tardaría un  +/- 2%  que usando 1% de error, que de eso se trata.
Cuando quiero precisión y no tengo al 1%, suelo comprar 10 o 20 resistencias al 5%, las mido y descarto las de mayor error hacia arriba, luego le sumo otra de un grupo de 10 resistencias  del 1% del valor de las primeras y asi suelo llegar donde quiero.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 4, 2021)

Éxitos a todos los del foro, hoy les comparto este vídeo de una radio AM estilo Manhatan a ver quien se anima a realizarlo. No es de mi auditoria.
Componetes:
TA7642 IC
BC549 transistor
4,7nf capacitors
10nf capacitors
100nf x2 capacitors
0-140pf capacitors
1k x3 resistors
100k x2 resistors


----------



## unmonje (Nov 4, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Éxitos a todos los del foro, hoy les comparto este vídeo de una radio AM estilo Manhatan a ver quien se anima a realizarlo. No es de mi auditoria.
> Componetes:
> TA7642 IC
> BC549 transistor
> ...


Por aquí gracias pero no.
En mi pais la BANDA de AM está detonada hace mas de 20 años, se escucha mas estática que otra cosa, porque hay tanto aparato moderno que genera ruido de radio, que no se respeta ningún acuerdo ni banda y la autoridad de aplicación mira para otro lado.
Lamentable todo, si al menos fuera FM que todavía aguanta, lo haría. 
Hasta los fluorescentes meten ruido que no dejan escuchar nada. 
De niño era una belleza escuchar AM en esas radios a válvula, con esas bocinas enormes de tan buen sonido.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 4, 2021)

@unmonje Aca te dejo uno de FM con el mismo metodo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Por aquí gracias pero no.
> En mi pais la BANDA de AM está detonada hace mas de 20 años, se escucha mas estática que otra cosa, porque hay tanto aparato moderno que genera ruido de radio, que no se respeta ningún acuerdo ni banda y la autoridad de aplicación mira para otro lado.
> Lamentable todo, si al menos fuera FM que todavía aguanta, lo haría.
> Hasta los fluorescentes meten ruido que no dejan escuchar nada.
> De niño era una belleza escuchar AM en esas radios a válvula, con esas bocinas enormes de tan buen sonido.


Aca en Brasil de mismo modo , tanto que lo gobierno con lo apagón analogico de TV liberou la banda de VHF bajo ( canales 2 hasta 6 o sea de 76MHz hasta 88MHz) ahora vacia ( limpia ) en los gran cientros  para emisoras de AM (Ondas Médias) que queiran "subir" para esa nueva banda de FM broadcasting que fue creada.
Muchas emisoras de AM en Ondas Médias estan migrando para esa nueva banda y abandonando su servicio original ( Ondas Médias) .
Ya la India modernizou ( repaginou) las Ondas Médias en su país , o sea la banda de RF es la misma (500Khz hasta 1700 Khz) , la canalización tanbien ( 9KHz o 10 KHz no se bien ahora), peeeeero la modulación enpleyada nomas es AM ( Amplitud Modulada) y si modualción Digital de elevada envergadura.
Ese nuevo servicio es conocido com Radio DRM , y rivaliza directamente con lo FM broadcasting por las prestaciones tales como : 4 canales de audio , banda estendida de respuesta en frequenzia de audio , sistema RDS ( mensagens de texto) , imunidad a interferencia molestas muy conmum por esas bandas.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 4, 2021)

Bueno, ya terminada con algunos cambios AM-FM digital, 50 emisoras, erradicamos las pilas originales por 2 recargables y al enchufar el adaptador de 220/3,3 VDC,  de paso va cargando las 2 pilas, si se corta la luz sigue funcionando con las 2 pilas por varias semanas mas. Tema re-suelto   Es mas que nada para que no pierda las emisoras preseleccionadas.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 4, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aca en Brasil de mismo modo , tanto que lo gobierno con lo apagón analogico de TV liberou la banda de VHF bajo ( canales 2 hasta 6 o sea de 76MHz hasta 88MHz) ahora vacia ( limpia ) en los gran cientros  para emisoras de AM (Ondas Médias) que queiran "subir" para esa nueva banda de FM broadcasting que fue creada.
> Muchas emisoras de AM en Ondas Médias estan migrando para esa nueva banda y abandonando su servicio original ( Ondas Médias) .
> Ya la India modernizou ( repaginou) las Ondas Médias en su país , o sea la banda de RF es la misma (500Khz hasta 1700 Khz) , la canalización tanbien ( 9KHz o 10 KHz no se bien ahora), peeeeero la modulación enpleyada nomas es AM ( Amplitud Modulada) y si modualción Digital de elevada envergadura.
> Ese nuevo servicio es conocido com Radio DRM , y rivaliza directamente con lo FM broadcasting por las prestaciones tales como : 4 canales de audio , banda estendida de respuesta en frequenzia de audio , sistema RDS ( mensagens de texto) , imunidad a interferencia molestas muy conmum por esas bandas.


Pues acá te dejo una radio DRM.
Información adicional / Actualización
Se ha desarrollado un nuevo software para este proyecto que permite utilizar un adaptador USB / RS232. Esto significa que el receptor ahora se puede controlar desde una computadora portátil sin un puerto serie. Descarga gratis
Lista de componentes
Resistencias:
R1 = 3kOhm 9
R2 = 680Ohm
R3 = 330Ohm
R4 = 180Ohm
R5 = 39Ohm Ohm
R6, R13 = 100kOhm
R7, R9 = 100Ohm
R8, R10 = 2kOhm 2
R11 = 220kOhm
R12 = 1kOhm
R14 = 3kOhm 3
R15, R16 = 560kOhm
R17 = 27kOhm
R18 = 220kOhm
Condensadores:
C1-C4 = 100nF, SMD, forma de caja 1208
C5, C6 = 15pF
C7, C8, C11, C14, C17, C23, C24, C25 = 100nF, paso de plomo 5mm
C9 = 1nF8, plomo paso 5 mm
C10 = 3nF3, paso entre conductores 5 mm
C12, C13, C21 = 4µ F7 16V radial
C15, C16 = 470pF
C18, C19 = 1nF, paso entre
conductores 5 mm C20 = 4nF7, paso entre
conductores 5 mm C22 = 470nF
Inductores
L1 = 3μ H3
L2 = 10μ H
L3 = 100μ H
Semiconductores:
D1 = 1N4001
T1, T2 = BF494
T3 = BC548C, BC549C o BC550C
T4 = BF245C
IC1 = MC1489N
IC2 = AD9835 BRU (Analog Devices)
IC3 = LM358N
IC4 = 7,805
IC5 = Módulo oscilador de 50MHz en caja DIP de 8 o 14 vías
Varios:
K1 = Toma sub-D de 9 vías (hembra), pines en ángulo, montaje en PCB
K2 = 2 pines para soldar
K3 = Toma del adaptador de red
K4 = Cable con 3.5- mm conector jack mono o estéreo
MIX1 = TUF-1 (Mini Circuitos)
FL1 = CFW455F (filtro de cerámica de 455 kHz, ancho de banda de 12 kHz) (Murata)
X1 = CSB470 (resonador de cerámica de 470 kHz) (Murata)
Cable RS232 con conexiones de clavijas 1: 1, enchufe y zócalo, sin módem cero ni cable cruzado.
PCB, código de pedido 030365-1
Disco, software para PC DRM.exe, código de pedido 030365-11 o descarga gratuita Proveedores de
componentes / kits sugeridos:
- Geist Electronic (www.geist-electronic.de)
- Segor electronics (www.segor.de) ).
- AK Modul Bus (www.ak-modul-bus.de)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Pues acá te dejo una radio DRM.
> Información adicional / Actualización
> Se ha desarrollado un nuevo software para este proyecto que permite utilizar un adaptador USB / RS232. Esto significa que el receptor ahora se puede controlar desde una computadora portátil sin un puerto serie. Descarga gratis
> Lista de componentes
> ...


!Muy interesante ese aporte , lastima que faltou lo diagrama esquemactico!
Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) no creo que aun haya muchas emisoras transmitindo en esa modalidad Digital , quizaz alguna en modo esperimental en Ondas Curtas.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 4, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Muy interesante ese aporte , lastima que faltou lo diagrama esquemactico!
> Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) no creo que aun haya muchas emisoras transmitindo en esa modalidad Digital , quizaz alguna en modo esperimental en Ondas Curtas.


Hasta la PCB te envio salio en la revista Elektor, a partir de la pagina 56, yo probare a ver si me funciona ya que solo es de imprimir el PCB y conseguir los materiales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Hasta la PCB te envio salio en la revista Elektor, a partir de la pagina 56, yo probare a ver si me funciona ya que solo es de imprimir el PCB y conseguir los materiales.


!Ahora SI , se ve que es un diseño muy interesante y de buena envergadura !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 15, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Éxitos a todos los del foro, hoy les comparto este vídeo de una radio AM estilo Manhatan a ver quien se anima a realizarlo. No es de mi auditoria.
> Componetes:
> *TA7642 IC*
> BC549 transistor
> ...



Hola, pequeña e importante acotación ese integrado que usa es el *MK484* o *NZ484*  igual se puede crear no son mas que 2 transistores dentro de un capsulado.


----------

